# Snow Goose Hunting



## kscoggins (Feb 22, 2009)

We have a group hunt in AR this weekend hunting snow geese.  There is 2 or 3 spots that have opened up.  I you want to go send me a PM.  $300 covers  2.5 days hunting and lodging for the weekend.  Leaving Thurs AM, hunting fri, sat and sunday a.m.  Come home sunday.  Here is some pics from the guys that hunted this weekend.  6 Hunters


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 22, 2009)

I am not getting any pictures.  Would you PM me and tell me more about it? Im going to talk to my Buddy and if he wants to go I am in.

                    Thanks, Rick


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 22, 2009)

check the pics now, bout to send you a PM


----------



## Hard Core (Feb 22, 2009)

Killer pics!


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 23, 2009)

Chase 870 wher are you on this one?? This should be right up your alley,.. And YES I am going already paid my money to bryce. See you there. Let the games begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 23, 2009)

he is going. we will see you there


----------



## Brushcreek (Feb 23, 2009)

wow...thats a lot of geese!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 23, 2009)

dang thats awesome!!!


----------



## wingding (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like fun, wish I could go


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 23, 2009)

wingding said:


> looks like fun, wish I could go



you and me both


----------



## 10gaMafia (Feb 23, 2009)

You all decoying the geese or 'stalking'?


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 23, 2009)

both


----------



## alphachief (Feb 23, 2009)

You boys have a great time...sorry I have to miss out this year.  Sounds like Bryce has some hot spots for you to hit while your out there.  He said they quite counting afer 325 last weekend!


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 23, 2009)

*wacked and stacked*

Im one of the guys that killed that heep of bird this weekend. We hunted decoys on Friday (50) and jump shot on Saturday. We got 3 bands also, 1 Snow and 2 Ross....had a great weekend. Weekend total was 300+...Byrce put us on them


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 23, 2009)

I can't wait, Ron,I hate it you and Jay can't make and we will definitely miss cricket also.

By the way Bonaire Boy congrats on the slaying. Shawn?


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 23, 2009)

you going Stinkbait?  U driving?


----------



## chase870 (Feb 23, 2009)

kscoggins said:


> you going Stinkbait?  U driving?



If he drives he will need an adult in the truck, learners license rules


----------



## kscoggins (Feb 23, 2009)

ha ha, he said he's going, hows he getting there?

What you think about the cow video?  You want to make some to take out there?


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, it Shawn...truck is just as muddy this year...well its 10 times worse


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

only 2 spots left open.


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 24, 2009)

bonaireboy said:


> Im one of the guys that killed that heep of bird this weekend. We hunted decoys on Friday (50) and jump shot on Saturday. We got 3 bands also, 1 Snow and 2 Ross....had a great weekend. Weekend total was 300+...Byrce put us on them



I killed all 3 banded birds, but only kept 1 of the bands. I let the others think they got the other 2.. I shot at least 200 out of the 300. Boniareboy might of hit 2 or 3 the whole trip


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 24, 2009)

Where are you Guy's getting your steel shotgun shells???
 Nobody has any aroung woodstock??


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

bryce might still be able to get you some but i dont know. bass pro has it but its going to cost you.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay...one of you boys has to fess up.  Who's the one that made everybody late the first day...couldn't find his sock, didn't know what shotgun to take, had to feed his dog, etc., etc., etc.  I heard you boys would of shot 100+ the first day if you'd have made it to your blinds before light!  


Giving us Georgia hunters a bad name!


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

georgia hunters are always late!
and most of them cant shoot!


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

sorry no sound on the video i was cussin too much......


----------



## chase870 (Feb 24, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> Where are you Guy's getting your steel shotgun shells???
> Nobody has any aroung woodstock??



just sit with me and I'll share mine with you. LOL If you need some let me know and Ill see if my gun dealer has any extra


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

chase870 said:


> just sit with me and I'll share mine with you.



scratch that. all of charlies extra is getting donated to the jerkbait


----------



## quackkiller (Feb 24, 2009)

we need to fill 2 spots!

I HAVE 2 EMPTY BLINDS! I WANA FILL THEM UP SO WE CAN BREAK 200 OVER THE DECOYS!


----------



## JerkBait (Feb 24, 2009)

quackkiller said:


> georgia hunters are always late!



ive been known to be late 




quackkiller said:


> and most of them cant shoot!



and charlie will stop this myth


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 24, 2009)

*shells*



chase870 said:


> just sit with me and I'll share mine with you. LOL If you need some let me know and Ill see if my gun dealer has any extra


I called Bass Pro. They have em I may have to drive over there around 14 something a box


----------



## bonaireboy (Feb 24, 2009)

We stopped at Bass Pro in Leeds on the way up. I paid $12.99 per box for Kent BB. I picked some up at the Macon store a 2 weeks ago for $11.99. If there is a shortage right now I have plently of boxes at the house. Let me know. 
And as far as Woods & Water claiming he shot 200..he did.... zz's in the blind.... that joker can fall asleep standing , still waiting on him to take his turn driving....


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 24, 2009)

alphachief said:


> Okay...one of you boys has to fess up.  Who's the one that made everybody late the first day...couldn't find his sock, didn't know what shotgun to take, had to feed his dog, etc., etc., etc.  I heard you boys would of shot 100+ the first day if you'd have made it to your blinds before light!
> 
> 
> Giving us Georgia hunters a bad name!



Wasn't me


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 24, 2009)

bonaireboy said:


> We stopped at Bass Pro in Leeds on the way up. I paid $12.99 per box for Kent BB. I picked some up at the Macon store a 2 weeks ago for $11.99. If there is a shortage right now I have plently of boxes at the house. Let me know.
> And as far as Woods & Water claiming he shot 200..he did.... zz's in the blind.... that joker can fall asleep standing , still waiting on him to take his turn driving....



heck i couldn't sleep because the rumble stripps kept waking me up.  I'll drive next December


----------

